# Betta contest!!



## BeautifulBetta123

hi everyone i am pleased to inform you that i shall be having a contest! this contest will be different from most as i have designed it my self so first of all there is three categories
-tanks/ aquariums
- male bettas
-female bettas

So for the tanks category you will submit pics of your best decorated tank they will be judged depending on creativity, looks, and if threy are themed that would be awesome 
The male bettas class will be judged on the 'pose' your betta is striking how much he sticks out from the background and how much the picture shows off your handsome guy. ALL tail types are allowed 
-the female class is judged same as the males 
Please post any questions on this thread and i will answer them as soon as possible.
Please if you would like to become a judge pm me i am thinking of letting 2-4 people help. Any prizes anyone would like to donate would be awsome maybe a plant for the tank part... any ways pm me if you would like to donate a prize otherwise it will only be for fun and bragging rights  
1st-3rd will be announced for the tank part and best of show and reserve best of show in the male and female categories will be announced. I will also once the contest is over create another thread with all the entries pics so you can see what every one else submitted. I do have permission to do this contest by the way  Best of luck to everyone and may the odds be forever in your favor... lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Oh and i need to add you can enter as many different fish and tanks as you want but only 1 pic of each so you are going to need to chose your best pic


----------



## dramaqueen

And please make your pics as clear as possible.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

thanks drama queen that too i guess any photos that are not clear will not be judjed but i will pm you and let you know.
By the way cjz96 is a judge


----------



## dramaqueen

Good. How many do we have?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

I only have one judge so far and then there is me of course i will 'hire' 2-3 more so pm me if you want to help.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

there is still 2 judging positions available i have no entries however...


----------



## dramaqueen

I can judge if you want.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yeah you can judge but i only have one entrie so i may not need many judges


----------



## dramaqueen

Oh, ok. My offer stands if you need me. I'll be posting an entry later.Do we pm you our entries?


----------



## xShainax

Sounds interesting.


----------



## dramaqueen

I think I was getting this one mixed up with the Halloween one. lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Boo, a halfmoon male.


----------



## bananasammy8

So are we supposed to post a picture on here for it to be entered?


----------



## lelei

Can a judge be an entrant as well?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Alright everyone please private message me your entries and yes you can enter and be a judge as for it is just for fun if their was prizes though it would be different although i trust everyone on here  oh and drama queen your entrie will be counted


----------



## xShainax

So is it one entry or can we enter multiple fish?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Enter as many fish and tanks as you want but only one picture of each fish/tank can't wait for some entries!


----------



## xShainax

Will send you my betta's, nothing special about my tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen

Enter as many as you want within reason. lol


----------



## xShainax

Sent a PM to the OP


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Thanks for your entrie!


----------



## xShainax

To see them, click open new tab.


----------



## mplsmommy

Just sent a PM to BeautifulBetta123 with my entry.


----------



## teeneythebetta

Here's my entry! :-D This is Teeney's 10 gallon home: 










And here is my female betta, teeney!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Woops i was just reading the entire thread, Im supposed to PM my entry? WOOPS. is this okay? im sorry! :|


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Its okay teeney i'll count it


----------



## lelei

mplsmommy said:


> Just sent a PM to BeautifulBetta123 with my entry.


May I ask how are you doing that..is it with copy and paste method:-?


----------



## lelei

Uggh, I am trying to do this in a PM..not working..idk why..can I just post it here?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Don't pm me your message post a link or post the pic on here i am so sorry but i can't view any of the entries exept mplsmommy entrie which i was able to view i am so sorry but everyone will have to post their entrie on here who sent me a pm i am gone tomorrow but will get back to you guy as soon as possible


----------



## dramaqueen

It's probably best to post pics here then.


----------



## xShainax

Ok, here are my entries again.

Wintergreen
Romeo
Epizon
TDP
Bazooka Joe
Spitfire RIP
Leo RIP


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty, Shaina.


----------



## xShainax

dramaqueen said:


> Very pretty, Shaina.


Thank you.  My babies are my pride and joy


----------



## mplsmommy

lelei said:


> May I ask how are you doing that..is it with copy and paste method:-?


I have the pic I wanted to enter in my albums on my profile, and it has a html:// underneath it to use, and I copy pasted that into my pm to BeautifulBetta123. But now I guess you can just post it to the thread.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

I'll take pics tomorrow when I get a better light for Strausse! I'll be entering! ^.^


----------



## glitchsniffer

*Optimus*

Here is my entry


----------



## bananasammy8

Here Are my entries


----------



## lelei

*Our Beautiful Betta Family*

This is Sammy..He is our Pride and Joy..and he is our First Betta;-)









This is Sapphire, My First Rescue Fishy..Love this lil guy sooo much;-)










This is Sammy's home, 5 gallon tank, with all the amenities..hehe..he just loves his plants, and hiding cave, and betta log:-D









This is Crimson, he is our Second Rescue fishy..and This is his 5 gal home;-)









This is PomPom our first Girl..she is also a Rescue..and a wonderful new addition to the family;-)









And this is Pepsy..and she is also a Rescue fishy..and our 2nd girl..and another beautiful addition to our ever growing betta family;-)


----------



## teeneythebetta

Well I was forced to rehome my betta and sell my tank today, so you can just delete my entry.. If you wanna know why; http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=112803

Good luck everyone! Some very nice entries.


----------



## PaintedOaksOki

When will this contest close?

I can *probably* get my entries in today if I go and grab my camera xD I'm super tired though xD


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

No way teeney your entered whether you like it or not  i just read your thread and am cying for you as you are always so sweet and no one should be forced to do what you had to do sorry teeney but you are officially entered in this contest  nice pics everone and contest closes in 1 week from now so on next sunday so get your entries in!


----------



## dramaqueen

You have the right to still be in the contest even though you had to rehome Teeney. We WANT you in the contest.


----------



## teeneythebetta

'Dawwww <3


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Can i please ask that you have your bettas name with your pics thanks


----------



## bananasammy8

Oh I forgot completely! Here are there names for my entrys
1. Rasputin 
2. Cherokee
3. Isabel
4. Venus
5. Neptune


----------



## lelei

Teeney of course, you should be entered, she is still your baby..and it is the best way to have her included in a contest that shows off our babies..she was yours a long time, and those are memories that are precious


----------



## missketie

This is so cool! Everyone's fish are so pretty! Anyway, I'd like to join too. 

This is Prince William, I've had him for about a month and a half _(maybe 2, I don't remember.)_. He's in a 5.5 gallon tank. The theme of his tank is "_The Lost City of Atlantis_".

He's an energetic little fish and he likes to swim a lot and flare his fins, so taking this photo was difficult. LOL! He got tired for a while and hung out at one of the columns so I seized the opportunity. 

I spend a great amount of my time watching him swim around and it never gets boring. I really love this fish and am so proud of myself for keeping him alive and healthy for a whole month. My previous 2 goldfish weren't so lucky. This time I'm really gonna work hard on taking care of my fish so he'll be around for years.


----------



## missketie

For my other entry, this is Princess Kate. :lol:

This my sister's Betta. LOL! She's a young female Crowntail. Currently, she's in a 1 gallon tank while we wait for her new, and bigger tank to cycle. 

The theme of her tank is "Bedrock" because my friend says her cave looks like a house from the Flintstones. LOL! She's very smart and sweet. If you dip a finger in her tank she's just gonna keep swimming around it, she doesn't get scared. She's always hanging out by her thermometer like she can read it or something. Hahah.


----------



## missketie

lelei said:


> This is Sammy..He is our Pride and Joy..and he is our First Betta;-)
> 
> View attachment 63742
> 
> 
> This is Sapphire, My First Rescue Fishy..Love this lil guy sooo much;-)
> 
> View attachment 63741
> 
> 
> 
> This is Sammy's home, 5 gallon tank, with all the amenities..hehe..he just loves his plants, and hiding cave, and betta log:-D
> 
> View attachment 63743
> 
> 
> This is Crimson, he is our Second Rescue fishy..and This is his 5 gal home;-)
> 
> View attachment 63744
> 
> 
> This is PomPom our first Girl..she is also a Rescue..and a wonderful new addition to the family;-)
> 
> View attachment 63745
> 
> 
> And this is Pepsy..and she is also a Rescue fishy..and our 2nd girl..and another beautiful addition to our ever growing betta family;-)
> 
> View attachment 63746


Wow! All your fish are so pretty with really great tanks!  Sammy is a really gorgeous fish! I stared at that photo for a while. LOL! mg::nicefish:


----------



## binx123

Okay here are mine 

Slylar my Crowntail male




















And my halfmoon, Peeta


----------



## dramaqueen

Very pretty!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Such beautiful bettas and drama queen i need you to judge because it is to hard for me to chose winners lol


----------



## teeneythebetta

BeautifulBetta123 said:


> Such beautiful bettas and drama queen i need you to judge because it is to hard for me to chose winners lol


You should get 3 Judges, have them rate each betta and each tank on a scale for 1-10, pm you the ratings, then you add the up- whoever has the hugest scores wins!


----------



## magnum

Spike:










Ace:










Stu:


----------



## dramaqueen

teeneythebetta said:


> You should get 3 Judges, have them rate each betta and each tank on a scale for 1-10, pm you the ratings, then you add the up- whoever has the hugest scores wins!


I like that idea.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Okay i need one more judge and we will do that i'll let cjz96 know. good idea teeney


----------



## bananasammy8

So I got more pictures I got a better one of Neptune and would like to use that one instead of the other one, if thats okay...
1. Neptune (The new Picture)
2. Himalaya
3. Neptune, Prince Charming, and Himalaya's divided tank.
4. Prince Charming


----------



## CandiceMM

Here are my entries 
This is Khalisse my HMPK Female.








This is Honey Bee my Yellow Halfmoon








This is my White or Pastel Halfmoon, I call him White Boy.








This is my little VT Riot.


----------



## mcneivra

oh my gosh your female!!!!! you have stunning bettas!


----------



## CandiceMM

mcneivra said:


> oh my gosh your female!!!!! you have stunning bettas!



Awww thank you!!! I have well over 40 Betta's so I wanted to take pictures of some I haven't posted yet. And my female is my prize, I got her online mnbettashop.com She just recently started to get some red and I love it. I will be spawning her soon


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Hey drama queen you will be judging so please rate each pic then pm me the name of the fish\tank with the rating beside it placing will be decided by how many points each pic gets!


----------



## Thomasdog

Hey y'all:
Thomasdog is now an offical judge: MEEEE!!!  YAAAAAAAHHHHAAAYYY!


----------



## princesskale

My babies.  The only decent pictures I could capture tonight.

Smaug!









Sylus!









My unnamed blue/black VT.










I'm not sure what the rules are on submitting photos of those that have passed on, but here are some just in case:

Ratchet!









Leo!









My unnamed VT.









Thanks for holding this contest! My tanks are nothing special though. At least, not yet.


----------



## Talen

My little guy, Spot


----------



## dramaqueen

Is the contest closed now?


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

All last minute entries hurry up this contest will be closed at 3:00! the placings will be posted tomorrow hopefully. Best of luck to all!


----------



## LadyVictorian

Aquarius


----------



## bananasammy8

Did you get judging done yet?


----------



## Thomasdog

Hey y'all: Just submitted all my scores! Everyone did great and everyone has such GORGEOUS bettas, it was sooooo hard to choose. All your bettas are beautiful, win or lose, they will still be the best to you!


----------



## dramaqueen

I submitted my scores last night. Hopefully we'll have some winners to announce soon.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

First a big thanks to our three judges who made this contest possible dramaqueen, cjz96, and Thomasdog! Congrats to all the contestants and here are the final placings for the female bettas category!
Best of show female goes to Khalisse owned by CandiceMM with a impressive 27 points








Best of show Female goes to Teeney entered by TeeneyTheBetta with a very close score of 26 1/2 points!








The other entries scored the following:
BananaSammy's entries:
Isabelle- 21 points
Venus- 20 points
Himalaya- 24 points
Lelei's entries:
Pepsy- 24 points
Pompom- 21 points
missketie's entrie:
Princess Kate-22 points

I will post tanks as soon as possible I am adding up the males and getting ratings from some of the judges still but I will post those as soon as possible!
By the way this contest was a sucess and all together we had a nice total of 46 entries! Again congradulations to all entries! watch for more placings to be posted soon hopefully!


----------



## dramaqueen

Congrats to Candice and Teeneythebetta!


----------



## teeneythebetta

Yayyyyy thank u!!


----------



## LadyVictorian

Congratz you guys. YAY


----------



## missketie

congrats cadice and teeney! :cheers::welldone:


----------



## cjz96

Congrats Candice and Tenney! Greats entries, everybody! All the bettas that were entered looked happy and well-loved.


----------



## tpocicat

Congratulations to Tenney and Candice...beautiful bettas for sure.


----------



## Talen

Congrats


----------



## CandiceMM

Omg thank you!!!! I just saw this! I'm so excited good job Teeney!! Thank you BeautifulBetta!!!


----------



## dramaqueen

Do we have any more results yet?


----------



## CandiceMM

Yes we want to see who wins


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Yeah the tanks is ready and I will try post results today but there is so many males! I am adding up scores right now.


----------



## dramaqueen

I thinknif we ever do this again that it would be a good idea to limit how many entries a person can have. It's a lot of work on the judges to have so many.


----------



## Perry the platypus

Is anyone being a judge?


----------



## bryzy

Hey! Is it over? I have a pic!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Best of show male goes to Skylar with 28 points


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

Reserve Best of Show male Sammy with 27 points


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

First place for the tanks categorie Teeneys home got 27 1/2 points


----------



## BeautifulBetta123

In second place for the tanks categorie is Sammy's home with 26 points


----------

